# Rhomzilla's Monster Shoal!



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

Had the chance to snap some shots of Al's crazy pygo shoal. His 13.5" tern is friggin huge!!!

comparison of the piraya next to the giant tern :nod:






















nice Piraya















My buddy admiring the Shoal


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

Check out the monster tern compared to the rest of the shoal


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)




----------



## siclids (Mar 16, 2003)

Amazing!!!


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

BAdASS Shoal


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

very very nice!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Sweet jesus









Bad-ass shoal, _Tern_zilla


----------



## phil (Feb 15, 2003)

wow, speechless


----------



## ANDY375HH (Jul 22, 2003)

sweet


----------



## benhab (Mar 9, 2004)

They are F'#[email protected]%N huge


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

very nice....you sure its not time for a name change?


----------



## willis18 (Feb 4, 2004)

very impressive..thats terns a monster


----------



## booger (Mar 8, 2004)

Nice shoal, that tern is badass


----------



## ZMonte85 (Nov 23, 2003)




----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Awesome shoal!!







How big is that tank?


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Dam thats a sick ass Brutus Shoal















Mother f'ers are HUGE........









Nice Shoal Rhom


----------



## andycrazymonkey (Feb 15, 2004)

sweet merciful crap thats a nice looking shoal


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Al that tank puts you in the league of monster P' keepers! Cant wait to see your next addition.

A


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

!


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

awesome







i would hait to clean that tank lol


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

speechless...


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

rhomzilla is running the west coast pfury museum!!!


----------



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

wow!!!!!!!!!! cant have decor with that size of fish!!!!! costly!!!!!!


----------



## (ActivePulse) (Jan 23, 2003)

oh my god !!! I came in my pants


----------



## privatepain (Mar 2, 2004)

that is gangster!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Sweet shiby Al!


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

f*cking pimp


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

nice man. very nice shoal rhomzilla.

Joe


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Thanks for all the great props!!!







Im actually not finished yet. Soon to get a bigger tank and more monsters to complete the shoal.







Next.. 16" Pygo or 17"+ Serra????


----------



## privatepain (Mar 2, 2004)

Serra for sure that would be ogpimp gangster! what size tank?


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Gonna move the Pygo shoal to a 200 or 240 and use the 135 gal for a monster Serra.


----------



## big dawg (Feb 28, 2004)

nice shoal of monsters Al. bowdown:


----------



## Caseman (Jan 7, 2004)

Very nice!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

oh my god all those monsters are huge


----------



## Stugge (Jul 27, 2003)

WOW!


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

I am f*cking speechless!!


----------



## t_h_e_s_a_c_k (Nov 16, 2003)

Holy macaroni!














Mad props to you Al, amazing!


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

GOD DAMN!!!


----------



## mechanic_joe (Dec 4, 2003)

what else can be said


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

can't wait for mine to get that big


----------



## CKRAZY (Mar 11, 2004)

krazy sh*t ryte there how much were they!


----------

